
Google’s self-driving car vs. Tesla Autopilot - electriclove
http://electrek.co/2016/04/11/google-self-driving-car-tesla-autopilot/
======
ocdtrekkie
"Miles driven" is a completely useless statistic for a self-driving car. The
majority of distance driving is straight forward, even in a city. Decision
points, such as stoplights, may not account for much distance, but are far
more relevant. This article is primarily a breakdown of a completely
irrelevant number.

People paying attention to "1.5 million miles" or "47 million miles" are
falling to marketing ploys based on showing people big numbers. Chris Urmson
at Google is largely an outright liar on his car's safety, Tesla at least
seems to admit it's not capable of replacing a human.

------
electriclove
I find it to be an interesting strategy by Tesla to get some real world data
upon which to build truly autonomous models. Other rumored self-driving
competitors (Uber, Apple, etc) are at a disadvantage in that they will be hard
pressed to gather real data.

